# AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRGGGGH!



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

It will take over your life! 

http://www.puzzledonkey.org


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I like the logo: "play with your ass and see how hard we get" ;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

arrrgh....I'm stuck on the first one..how embarrarssing!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

As soon as you figure it out, will you IM me! :'(

Damn it, how hard can it be?


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Not that hard!

The first one is not pound coin, bank note, flag or all those other things you are thinking of!

Basically, what is the actual Queen's actual face attached to (on one side - her hair is kinda on the other)

There, that should be a clue enough to get you going!

;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Her skull?


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

stuck on first one...i thought 'skull' but no


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Less specific than 'skull'

What's on the end of your neck?

By the way, they just get harder and harder - am currently stuck on number 6. 5 is very clever!

Thanks for the link.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Number one is grammatically incorrect - the ' is in the wrong place.

Dave


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

And its three words


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

nope..cant get it....is it that easy


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Two words did it for me.

One of them was Queens...

Kinda makes me want a pint...


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Bloody hell... why did I have to post this link?

Got no. 1 - but what does no. 2 even mean?

I know I am stoopid, but this just brings the fact home


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I'd put the answer in about 10 times without the '

Got it now! ;D


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Yeah, why did you have to post this!! 

Well and truly stuck on no. 6, and have no more time to think about it today. Â I can tell this will become very infuriating!

No 2 is another lateral thingie. Â Think of something with that many doors (or are they windows?).

It might be 6 days until you get it!!

;D


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

cumon mart what is it? I've tried queens everybloodything


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Yay! Got no. 2.. this might take some time...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Well I got it from the clues in this thread - but you have to put the apostrophe in.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I'm on number 3!


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

oh sod it...i must be thick...ive tried

the queens' ........
the queen's ........

everything

bah...wll leave you to it


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

i got it ta but the apostrophe did me in


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Have you checked your IM in the last 15 mins? :


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Who's going to give me a clue on no. 3?


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

for number 3, i got as far as going through the maze (and marking the path out so I can see it). It's supposed to spell something, but i cant figure out what!


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Starts with a Z


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> the queens' ........
> the queen's ........


Drop the 'the' - not needed.
Then just use your head.

Good luck.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> Who's going to give me a clue on no. 3? Â


Do as Master T says.
David_A is correct as well.
Oh, and Michael Caine didn't like them.

Now, my turn - help with number 6 - _please!_


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Done three.

It does spell something.

Two was a bitch.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

How come four isn't J?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Sorry - I thought it said which letter (singular)


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Now on 5! ;D


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

5 is superb!

Get on and do it then you can help me with number 6!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Also on five.

Also stuck.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Kell - do you ever write HTML or edit web pages?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Now I see it!!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Perhaps my clue was too obvious!

Damn clever question though.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Now on 6


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> Now I see it!!


Hurrah - now help me past 6..


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Aye - I was looking for something at the start of the sentence.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Not getting VERY far with six


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

All the way up to 9 now ! ;D


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

help!! i'm still stuck on number 3!!!!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I don't remember what three was - was it the maze?

If so, I printed it out and coloured in the route.

Although JDN's clue about Mr Caine was probably the best.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

David - could you tell us which letter starts the word?

Or which segment?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

On number 8! ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Clever Sod


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Kell are you still stuck on 6?


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Long bits of paper you throw away . . . often found in trolleys


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

No - I'm now on eight.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nine.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

David, any clues for 8?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> David, any clues for 8?


I PREDICT IT'S EZR IF U TXT.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Ta


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

number 10...


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Puzzle 18: Compose Yourself!
Although Bach composed Die Elenden, folk generally hate it. Justin Kimble loves music normally (often playing quite rare symphonies), though usually violins. Weirdly, ? yield zero.

???


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

now you're just showing off.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Struggling now


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

why did I start this?......stuck on 2 and doing my 'ed in.........any clues?????


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Has Bones got anything to do with Star Trek?

Number 10?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> why did I start this?......stuck on 2 and doing my 'ed in.........any clues?????


You'll have to remind me what the question is.


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

> You'll have to remind me what the question is.


Q2: I have two dozen doors that lead to nowhere.

Is it me or does it not make sense?????? help!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Think of opening doors in December.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

On number 10 ;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I'm heading off for home now...I don't want anyone getting too far in front before I log on again


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

not likely. ;D


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

> Think of opening doors in December.


advent calander????or am I off the mark?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Type it in and see what happens.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

although you might need to correct the spelling...


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

> although you might need to correct the spelling...


phew, No3 but what the hell????


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

11 ;D


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

No4


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

any clues for No4


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

remind me which one number 4 is


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

Puzzle 4: An Early Sequence

What three letters come next in this series?

G E L N D . .


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Ask god, get religious or read the contents page of the bible . . .

Now on round 2.

Finding the best clues are in the clue ie teh question name.

Dave


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

> Puzzle 4: An Early Sequence
> 
> What three letters come next in this series?
> 
> G E L N D . .


I have not a clue?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I got it so thats a TESTAMENT as to how easy it is!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

David, any clues or hints on 11?


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

> I got it so thats a TESTAMENT as to how easy it is!


is the next letter an R or am I way off?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

;D


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

> ;D


no thats totally thrown me


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

sorry..meant yes


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

> sorry..meant yes


my theory has gone to pot....R must of been a lucky guess, god knows what comes next


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Ok..now on 12


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

any help for No4 appreciated, I think the next letter is R, but I could be wrong


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

now on 5


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

6 and flying


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Hurry up and get to 12..then you can help me


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

> Hurry up and get to 12..then you can help me Â


i may be sometime yet, my head is pickled


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

sussed ;D
now on 13


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

> Puzzle 4: An Early Sequence
> 
> What three letters come next in this series?
> 
> G E L N D . .


you have IM


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

14 ;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

15


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Could do with a hand on 18 ???


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Working on 11 but hopefully will catch you soon!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Do I win a prize for putting one of the most challenging threads up? 8)


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

13 and moving..


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> Do I win a prize for putting one of the most challenging threads up? Â 8)


Depends how well we all do. Will either be a prize or a good kicking! (joking of course! )

Mighty fine link.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Got it...now on 20


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

17 is a bugger


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

I like the disclaimer.... you guys obviously dont have enough work to do !!!

Disclaimer: if this site takes over your life, results in you making friends with people you haven't met before (and subsequently appearing on television quiz shows and jumping off tall structures with them), causes you to waste hours of time when you are at work and prevents you from sleeping then that's your problem. We accept no responsibility for your foolish actions.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> Got it...now on 20 Â


 :-X
:-X


Just got to18!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Round 2 ;D 8)


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

stuck way behind on 7

something to do with a MISS spelling on a 1999 film poster


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

On 20 but must speed up.

Must also do some work but figured I can just blame Head_Ed ;D


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> stuck way behind on 7
> 
> something to do with a MISS spelling on a 1999 film poster


Never heard of the film but I knew who was in it and what year it was released. Google did the rest..


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

> Never heard of the film but I knew who was in it and what year it was released. Â Google did the rest..


give us a clue, who was in it?


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

An unmarried lady


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> Round 2 Â ;D 8)


Just finished round one (although I must admit I flukily guessed 1.20 and haven't yet figured out why it was correct) ..

but dare I start round two?? :-X


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

got it, now on number 9


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> got it, now on number 9


Cool.

Unfortunately question 2.4 is making me

[smiley=smash.gif]

my

[smiley=computer.gif]

The title of this thread says it all.

Damn you Head_Ed, damn you..


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Damnit - since I don't have a PC in the house, it looks like I have a lot of catching up to do.

I know roughly what the answer to 10 SHOULD be, but I can't get it...


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

JDN, any pointers on 2.03?

I've worked it out and have the right letters but it won't accept them when I enter them


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> JDN, any pointers on 2.03?
> 
> I've worked it out and have the right letters but it won't accept them when I enter them Â


It's *element*ary...



> Damnit - since I don't have a PC in the house, it looks like I have a lot of catching up to do.
> 
> I know roughly what the answer to 10 SHOULD be, but I can't get it...


The name of the thing they were all in. Not sure anyone had gone there before..


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Who follows Helibe?


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Sorry, remembered the quesiton wrong.

Have modified my previous post. Â You may already have the answer - just follow the sequence. Â If not then that one should help!

Cheers.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I have what I think is the correct sequence...but the donkey won't accept it!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Probably best for me not to give the game away on here.

IM me what you hae and I will see how it compares with mine.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Cool.
> 
> Unfortunately question 2.4 is making me
> 
> ...


I like to think I have done my bit to upset people


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> It's *element*ary...
> 
> The name of the thing they were all in. Â Not sure anyone had gone there before..


Thanks for the pointers, but I've tried being 'Enterprising' as well as looking for the Final Frontier. And am getting nowhere.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> Thanks for the pointers, but I've tried being 'Enterprising' as well as looking for the Final Frontier. Â And am getting nowhere. Â


Certainly on the right lines there. Always tricky to know if someone is one the right track before giving a clue which then completely spoils it for everyone!

Anyway, took a couple of stabs at this one, but you need the full name of the thing they were in. Two words, 8 then 10.

IM me if donkey still won't play ball.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

2.06 ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That's not a 206 - that's an S3 - I think this puzzle site has addled your brain.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

2.7 is making me

[smiley=freak.gif]

I need help.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

you have IM


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Donkey now playing ball.

Donkey not playing ball with Half Rations though.

;D


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Fortunately I got this really quickly. It's not nowhere near outrageous as you first think it might be.


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

> Damnit - since I don't have a PC in the house, it looks like I have a lot of catching up to do.
> 
> I know roughly what the answer to 10 SHOULD be, but I can't get it...


give us a clue on No.10, Ive feel like I've been on this one forever


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

2.10!

Woohoo. Â :-/


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> give us a clue on No.10, Ive feel like I've been on this one forever


See the first post on page 13.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The thing is it was the only quote I know off the top of my head.

Just couldn't figure out the combination. I thought I was looking for the other words.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

you got it then?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Quite fortunate that I know a bit about renting pigs.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

2.08


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Think I may have cracked 2.10 but site seems to be down.

Perhaps I should go and do a bit of real work now..


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

2.09 8)


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

2.11 is  

[smiley=bomb.gif]

I need a break!


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

got 10....after how....long.....oh no heres 11


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

2.09 [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

any clues on 12


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Say what you see 

Think in wider terms for the second object


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Bugger just got back on and am now stuck on 2.4 - got 2.1 to 2.3 quickly though.

Help [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]Help [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]Help [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]Help [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]Help [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]Help [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]Help [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]Help [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]Help [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]Help [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]Help [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]Help [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Keep going try not to get too board


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Been in a meeting and no flasheds of inspiration for 11.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Do a google search and get the passage on the screen in front of you, it should help you to see the pattern


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I can't stand the case / space sentitivity


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Which one are you stuck on?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Do a google search and get the passage on the screen in front of you, it should help you to see the pattern Â


That's not a help for 11 is it?

11 is the three pictures.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I thought that was 12?
11 is the Shakespear passage


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Listen, I might only be on number 5 - but I have been busy OK 

am I on the right track with Nevado Mismi?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nope - you're right, it's 12 I'm stuck on.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Not even close 

Look at the HTML


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> Nope - you're right, it's 12 I'm stuck on.


IM me what you think the pics are


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

bloody hell!

I am not web literate at all... :'(

I really have no idea.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

Try to outwit a sad git like me would you?

I worked out how to do it.. cheers guys!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> Nope - you're right, it's 12 I'm stuck on.


The answer is a word which starts with 'arm' and ends in 'o'
;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

and not a healthy O at that


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

> The answer is a word which starts with 'arm' and ends in 'o'
> ;D


help....got the first and last part...how many words


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

all one word


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

got 12, can't see wot the middle pic had to do with it.......13 is impossible


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

13 is easy


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> got 12, can't see wot the middle pic had to do with it.......13 is impossible


The middle picture was an advertisement for a product.

13 - you will kick yourself when you get it. If we are lucky we may see some later in the year.


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

> The middle picture was an advertisement for a product.
> 
> 13 - you will kick yourself when you get it. Â If we are lucky we may see some later in the year.


cheers, got it.........now for 14 which makes no sense at all


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

on 15 now.

Not stuck...yet.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> cheers, got it.........now for 14 which makes no sense at all


Look at the pattern of circles on 14, then look at your hands.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

16


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

17


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

And now I'm not going to be at a computer until next Wednesday.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Doh!!

Have a good holiday.
Take plenty of pictures.


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

> Look at the pattern of circles on 14, then look at your hands. Â


what?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

how are you inputting text?


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

the key is in the pattern of the circles


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

errr...any chance of an im to me for err...no 2 please :-[


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

That was so far back I've forgotton remind me

Dave


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

i have two dozen doors that lead to nowhere..dave


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

What are the kids going to be opening everyday on the run up to xmas?

Dave

p.s. you get a chocolate each time with some of em


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

ta dave...feel so stooopid


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

stuck on 5 gelnd


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

read all of this thread !!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

not very good at html in fact crap at it :-/


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

no 5

???


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> stuck on 5 gelnd


If you are stuck on 4, which is gelnd, then you need to find a good book to read which will help. 

If you are stuck on 5 then you need to View the Source

(although that only applies if you are using Internet Explorer)


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> If you are stuck on 5 then you need to View the Source
> 
> (although that only applies if you are using Internet Explorer)


I take it that doesn't work for every question??

Number 6 now ???


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> I take it that doesn't work for every question??
> 
> Number 6 now Â ???


Unfortunately not!

I found number 6 the hardest of round 1 because I am crap at those sort of puzzles. Cracked it in the end.

Clue: It starts with the '11 o'clock' segment, and I bet you get one at least once a week.


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

can anyone help with No.14


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Stuck on 2.11  [smiley=bomb.gif]

Anyone have any pointers?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> can anyone help with No.14


Have you left your keys on the board?


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> can anyone help with No.14





> Look at the *pattern of circles* on 14, then look at your hands. Â





> how are you *inputting text?*





> the *key* is in the pattern of the *circles*





> Have you left your *key*s on the *board?* Â


 ;D


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> Stuck on 2.11 Â  [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> Anyone have any pointers?


Nope. Stuck too. (, [smiley=dunce2.gif] and harshly [smiley=stupid.gif])
Spent a good 20 mins following the lines in Paint and removing ones used.

Figured it starts with 'what' and seems to end in 'linux' but the middle bit is all screwed. Â Given the question, perhaps the answer is Windows related ? to do with the start bar.

Have given up for now. Â *Do* let me know if you get it.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

2.12 ;D ;D 8)

Its a question about Linux


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

2.16 Â 8)


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

> ;D


I've worked out what the circles represent but am at a loss on what the blue lines mean.......1 more clue??


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

follow the lines to make a word


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

> follow the lines to make a word Â


got it, cheers, couldn't work out where to start from at first


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

now on 16


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

any help on 7 (1999 Miss Spelled Film) would be greatly appreciated....browsed all the films from that year...but nothing!


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

> any help on 7 (1999 Miss Spelled Film) would be greatly appreciated....browsed all the films from that year...but nothing!


focus on *Miss Spelling*


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

18 isn't easy, any clues?


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> 18 isn't easy, any clues?


Count the number of words (including the missing one).

Look at the pattern of the words suggested by the above counting.

Find a missing word that fits the context of the paragraph that also fits the above pattern.


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

> Count the number of words (including the missing one).
> 
> Look at the pattern of the words suggested by the above counting.
> 
> Find a missing word that fits the context of the paragraph that also fits the above pattern.


got 18, now for 19


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Stuck on 2.16 [smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

roc ta...but i concentrated till denim blue in the face...is it an anagram?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

nope.......think Beverly Hills 90210 Â


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> roc ta...but i concentrated till denim blue in the face...is it an anagram?





> An unmarried lady


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

>


Well I've tried Google and it's no good. Miss Julie, driving miss daisy. I've tried looking at Spelled as an anagram and it's no good. Stupid website - I hate it. I hate it. I Hate it.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

As a supposed film buff I feel very embarrassed to say that I can't get it either.

I thought it would be Miss Congeniality - but apparently not. :'(


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

ta...got it...tricky one that


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Sorry guys I must be bloody thick, I cant even get No2 in round 1 :-[ :-[

Help appreciated


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> Well I've tried Google and it's no good. Miss Julie, driving miss daisy. I've tried looking at Spelled as an anagram and it's no good. Stupid website - I hate it. I hate it. I Hate it.


The question gives you the year the film was made, and also the surname of an unmarried lady who was the main star of the film.

Google will give you the answer if you search for fil, year and that surname.

M44RT_L has also given a good clue!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> Sorry guys I must be bloody thick, I cant even get No2 in round 1 :-[ :-[
> Help appreciated





> Think of opening doors in December.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I have NEVER heard of that before in my life.. and as for no. 8, I think I'll just get me coat [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

>


 Kell Wrote......

I've been typing that in all morning it was the only answer I could come up with but it wont let me past must be my spelling or choice of word??


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

any offers on No19?


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

SPELLING!!  It worked


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

> SPELLING!!  Â It worked


this *SPELLING* one is causing a *RIOT* ;D


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> SPELLING!!  Â It worked


just IM'd you the answer as well!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> any offers on No19?


2 clues:

1) Go and read a biology textbook about a flowers reporductive system

or

2) Treat it as a classic cryptic crossword clue and put me in stan


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

> Sorry guys I must be bloody thick, I cant even get No2 in round 1 :-[ :-[
> Help appreciated


nearly 24 days to go ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I am a creative, I hate maths - not like you bloody logical IT b*****ds.. 

I can't get 8 at all..


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

no 9? no 9? no 9? no 9?....no it's not a beatles song it's me with veins standing outta me neck tryin to fathom no 9


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> Stuck on 2.16 Â [smiley=dunce2.gif]


 [smiley=stupid.gif]

;D


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

head ed....can you text?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> [smiley=stupid.gif]
> 
> ;D


Come on then..spill the beans


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

> 2 clues:
> 
> 1) Go and read a biology textbook about a flowers reporductive system
> 
> ...


got it, what book do I have to read to get No20?

Once this one is done I'm not visiting this web site ever again [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> Come on then..spill the beans Â


Ummm. I am also stuck on 2.16 :-/


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> got it, what book do I have to read to get No20?
> 
> Once this one is done I'm not visiting this web site ever again Â [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


But there are 5 sections!

Must admit I cheated a little on this one in the sense i did not bother to work out what the numbers represent (? long and lat) but tried to guess the number of letters in the answer, and then thought of a word with that many letters directly related to the question text.

Lucky guess basically.


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

oh my oh my why oh why cant i get no 9..HELP!!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> oh my oh my why oh why cant i get no 9..HELP!!


Don't know why, even henry beck could get that one but here is a clue..

Think if something, somwhere that everyone knows that has a lot of 'lines' - it is one of them.

Oh, by the way, the 'lines' are a different colour.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

2.18 Â  (but only because NickP got me past 2.11!)


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

> But there are 5 sections!
> 
> Must admit I cheated a little on this one in the sense i did not bother to work out what the numbers represent (? long and lat) but tried to guess the number of letters in the answer, and then thought of a word with that many letters directly related to the question text.
> 
> Lucky guess basically.


you have completely lost me, any chance of a better clue, maybe in English?


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> you have completely lost me, any chance of a better clue, maybe in English? Â


Sorry not trying to be cryptic or anything but just explaining my method.

So, ignore the numbers.

There are 6 rows so I figured 6 letters in the answer (that was the lucky guess part)

Picture yourself in a setting where someone is trying to get you to smile - perhaps by saying 'smile!'

How else do they make you smile? What 6 letter word is connected?


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

> Sorry not trying to be cryptic or anything but just explaining my method.
> 
> So, ignore the numbers.
> 
> ...


got it, thanks, but I have not got a clue what the numbers relate to

Onto 2.1 but I'm going to have a break as its taking over my life ;D


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> got it, thanks, but I have not got a clue what the numbers relate to
> 
> Onto 2.1 but I'm going to have a break as its taking over my life Â ;D


I think they may be longditude and latitude references, perhaps for place names, which somehow get you to the answer.

Just a guess though.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> no 9? no 9? no 9? no 9?....no it's not a beatles song it's me with veins standing outta me neck tryin to fathom no 9


Do you live/work in London?


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> It will take over your life! Â
> 
> http://www.puzzledonkey.org


It appears you are correct as right now the list of pages is as long as the impressively long thread title.

Did you get number 8?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Can anyone give me a clue for no 16 - Many teeth have I....

Pissed off with it!


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

R1...that's even more cryptic than bloody question 9 ???


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Is 9 the 'Lines'' one?


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

yea...bloody thing


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I'll give you a clue....arms dump is ARSENAL..


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> Can anyone give me a clue for no 16 - Many teeth have I....
> 
> Pissed off with it!


I can hear the cogs in your brain whirring as you ponder this one.

Very clever question.


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

ta for the clue R1...but I'm still baffled...football, football pools, something to do with London...oh bugger :-[


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

GOT IT GOT IT GOT IT....ta R!


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> I can hear the cogs in your brain whirring as you ponder this one.
> 
> Very clever question.


Yup, just got it.. Onto 17...hmmmm...interesting.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

2.19 8)


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

2.1


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

3.02Â


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

It's all gone a bit quiet here as....come on then, any clues for 2.2 - scrabble musical thing with 7 letters adding to 27??


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> It's all gone a bit quiet here as....come on then, any clues for 2.2 - scrabble musical thing with 7 letters adding to 27??


Think of musical in a wider term...ie its not an instrument


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Work out which tiles it is likely to have in it to get a score of 27 with no bonus tiles.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Work out which tiles it is likely to have in it to get a score of 2 with no bonus tiles.


That bit had occurred to me


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I can only think of musical instruments now! Bugger,


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

You are going to have to think 'out of the box' to get this one.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> That bit had occurred to me


Once you know some of the letters and the length stick them in a crossword solver.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Once you know some of the letters and the length stick them in a crossword solver.


Bingo!! Good trick 8)


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> Bingo!! Good trick 8)


Helped me beat the donkey several times now!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

3.02


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Good luck NickP.

Will be away for a couple of days so expect some clues when I return.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I'll try my best 

No guarentees that I won't still be on 3.02 when you come back though [smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Film poster

? miss daisy, congeniality

HELP


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I was thinking that way... Miss Spelling didn't seem too bothered about the fact that I had never heard of the film.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> Film poster
> 
> ? miss daisy, congeniality
> 
> HELP


Andy, it's a trick question.


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

would some kind soul please let me know which play question 11 refers to....save me reading the complete works...ta


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

You should be able to tell by the donkey pic on the screen


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

doh!


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

some trains of thought for no 17 would be welcome...anyone? ???


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Remind me which one it is.......such a long time since I was on round one


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

sorry nickp...it's 18 - the Bach one... ???


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

got it!...now 19...hmmm


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

20 is a bitch!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

sorry been away from my desk....was going to say look for a pattern amongst the words, but I see you've got it now


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

right...i spent 1 hour on 2.1 (the planets)...any pointers? NickP...you back at your desk? Glad I aint payin for this time you're giving me !! ;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

What do they spell out?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

If anyone else is on 3.12 I could do with a hand [smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

3.13 8)


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Am I on the right lines if I were to say 'Monopoly' for 2.4? If so, why won;t the bloody thing work? :


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Yes....what do you play it on? 

Read the question


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

lovely!!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Hurry up and get to 3.20 I'm stuck!


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Give us a clue for the 2nd around and around one and i'll get there all the quicker!!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

the last 4 letters are pronounced the same as an american coin


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

dime?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

8)


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Bingo


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

onto 2.10 8)


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

2.20


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> 2.20


I think I've buggered this one up - any small clues...


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

PM me what letters you have


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Got it now thanks. 

Everyone else seems to have given up..


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Thats because its gets more difficult as you progress


----------

